# P0011 1.8t aWP PROBLEM!!!!



## GolfPuttPutt (Sep 27, 2013)

my 2002 awp 1.8t has been plagued with this code for about 4 weeks now and i can't ****ing get it to go away. It is bankrupting me and if I don't fix it I will have to sell it.

16395/P0011/000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) - intermittent 

I have replaced the camshaft tensioner/vvt controller assembly. YES timing is spot on correct. Checked and rechecked 3 times. Had 3 other people recheck.

YES timing is spot on with the belt. Check and rechecked 3 times. Had 3 other people recheck. I own a bentley manual, yes I checked it to proper spec as per the manual.

Checked oil pressure - result: 40 psi at 2000 rpm. Range: 39-65 PSI. In spec but low. Replaced oil pump and pick up line. Found I had previously put 5w-20 oil synthetic mobil 1 before. Don't know why I did it but i did. Oh well, look up spec in handbook, says 5w40 or 30 so I put 5w-40 synthetic mobil 1. Have not checked the new oil pressure since the pump replacement.

I am out of options if this oil pressure is in range. Mechanic down at the local stealership says it should be up near 60 at 2000. 

So if it is in range does anyone else have any suggestions as to what might be causing this money pit of an issue?


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check your timing ten more times. Had a similar issue and was stubborn about the timing…it was the timing, three weeks later.


----------



## GolfPuttPutt (Sep 27, 2013)

took me a while, but checked timing, rechecked oil pressure. Both are fine. 1000% not the problem. Car does not run rough. Slightly loud on startup is all.

I am at a loss as to what to do next. Within this time period that it took me to check the timing belt and oil pressure the check engine light turned on and off over a period of two weeks. All with the same p0011 intermittent code. When it goes off, I check the codes and it is not stored as a soft code. It goes away entirely. 

WTF is wrong with my damn car VWVortex????????????


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

If you are 100000% sure that your timing and cam tensioner/vvt assembly are correct and OK, you may check the hall sensor and hall sensor sender wheel, indlucing wiring. The hall sensor is used to determine the position of the intake cam.


----------



## GolfPuttPutt (Sep 27, 2013)

100000000000% sure. Thanks for Hall sensor idea. Does anyone know how to check that? I assume some sort of multimeter resistance reading? Does it vary?


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

GolfPuttPutt said:


> 10000000000% sure. Thanks for Hall sensor idea. Does anyone know how to check that? I assume some sort of multimeter resistance reading? Does it vary?


It is not suggested to probe the sensor with a multimeter. I would just check visually for damage, bad contact, faulty wiring, oil contamination, etc... Just an idea tho, may not be the culprit.


----------



## reever (Jun 18, 2004)

Did you use a VW valve adjuster? I put an aftermarket one in my wife's car because the original one was noisy. After replacement I had an intermittent timing stuck advanced fault. Replaced with another aftermarket one and had an intermittent timing too retarded fault. Finally I put in a used VW one in and all was well. Thanks a lot ACL.


----------



## GolfPuttPutt (Sep 27, 2013)

Did several things in the time between posts:

now I am 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.000000% sure it's not timing because I just replaced the timing belt with a new one and the issue is still occurring. Yes I put it on properly

replaced the hall sensor, issue is still occurring.

I spent huge amounts of dollars ($800 roughly, I dont remember price) to purchase the VVT/cam chain tensioner assembly straight from the dealership to get genuine OEM.

Things I have done: 

timing belt
cam chain tensioner/vvt controller (triple checked camshaft chain timing)
new oil/new filter (proper weight)
oil pump
hall sensor 

Things I will soon be doing:

lighting car on fire in front of VW headquarters.


Anyone else have any other ideas other than maybe crankshaft position sensor?


----------



## GolfPuttPutt (Sep 27, 2013)

figured it out, my hydraulic tensioner for the timing belt was leaking and the belt was loose, oscillating in some positions and becoming taught in others (hence the code coming and going) 

No one recommended to me that I do this when replacing timing belts. Could have saved myself over $1000.


----------



## grande78 (Oct 3, 2008)

so you changed your timing belt but not the hydraulic tensioner . how many miles does your car have ? you should always change it with your belt as a set . i would bet everyone thought you changed it with your belt .


----------



## Rotte Teufel (Jul 14, 2006)

grande78 said:


> so you changed your timing belt but not the hydraulic tensioner . how many miles does your car have ? you should always change it with your belt as a set . i would bet everyone thought you changed it with your belt .


I too am plagued with this issue.. I, however, only have the ONE code.. P0011 Intake A (Bank 1) timing over advanced. I have no vag-com, not yet, just a generic code scanner. Just last night (Saturday the 19th) the CCT, camshaft seals, and the seals related to the CCT (half-moon seal and such), and valve cover gasket were all replace in response to this code. Directly after starting the engine a P0340 camshaft position sensor circuit malfunction code with MIL came on.. and kept coming on. We checked and rechecked the sensor, cleaned it all up and cleared the faults. The next morning (this morning) I started the car... was a ROUGH start just like before the CCT was replaced... No MIL but decided to check out the possible pending codes.. As of right now I have this one AGAIN: P0011 A (Bank 1) timing over advanced. It's pending. the MIL hasn't come on yet, but Im positive it'll pop on in the morning especially after a cool night. The starts are still crap and the idle is iffy.. rough. There's only this one code.. no others. So I'm baffled.  If you figure out a fix for this lemme know.


----------

